# Sign up for SFAD?



## rockpop (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello All,

How does one sign up for an upcoming SFAD as a civilian?


----------



## WarMachine504 (Jan 13, 2017)

SEAL For A Day? Scottish Family Affected by Drugs? This is what google points to... I'm going to assume maybe 'Special Forces Assessment Drill'(?) in the Guard, or something like the SFRE (Special Forces Readiness Evaluation)... If that is the case, someone will be by shortly I'm sure. If not, you might want to clarify...


----------



## rockpop (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes sir, that's correct. Special Forces Assesment drill. There is one coming up in Feb for Texas.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 13, 2017)

WarMachine504 said:


> SEAL For A Day? Scottish Family Affected by Drugs?




LOL


----------



## WarMachine504 (Jan 13, 2017)

If you don't get any information here, any local National Guard recruiter should be able to get you in contact with someone over at 19th SFG. Don't wait though, I would contact someone sooner rather than later. Last minute business is not the preferred way to do business...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 13, 2017)

I swear there is a recent thread about this very topic on here somewhere. A new member attended and then did a recap.


----------



## 18C4V (Jan 14, 2017)

Call either C/1/19th or C/5/19th, both are invovled with the SFAD. Some states allow one to attend as a civilan and others don't.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I swear there is a recent thread about this very topic on here somewhere. A new member attended and then did a recap.



Found it!  <another nod to the search function on this site>

The poster did not finish the assessment, but his final post does give some "words of wisdom" as you prepare.  Best of success....

NQP Civilian SFRE


----------

